# Lost our Jake yesterday



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I write this with a very broken heart as we had to put our Jakey boy down yesterday morning. He had several old age and golden issues, such as losing
most of his sight, some of his hearing, spinal arthritis, and many various lumps and bumps all over it seemed, but he had a strong heart. He even made a cross country trip with my husband and I this past Christmas and was able to see our family. Saturday morning he seemed a little more confused and was concerned. As the day went on he started to limp and lift his left back leg. I thought maybe he had hurt it on one of his many falls even on carpet with his arthritis. By Sunday morning, my husband was carrying him to go outside, and we were bringing his food to him. His front paw also started curling. We cried all day and put a call into our vet who is also a family friend. He called me back right away and said to bring him in the next morning. At 14 1/2 we knew this time was coming soon, and that the past couple years were bonus for us. So with heavy, and I mean heavy heart we made the decision to say goodbye and not let him suffer. It is not fair to Jake, it's just not the humane thing to do. I knew by the way he looked at us with those sad eyes, like what is happening. The vet said we made the right decision, but it's still so hard. He said that it looked like he probably had a stroke. I know he is at that Rainbow Bridge romping and playing with our Jesse boy and is not suffering anymore.


----------



## Kaia's mom (Dec 16, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. It's so heartbreaking. I know what those sad eyes look like - they go right through you. We lost our first golden this fall and like you, we just couldn't stand to watch her in pain. I think it's the last gift we can give them and they count on us for it. 14 and a half years is a wonderful long, life and you definitely did the right thing by not letting your Jake suffer. His pain has ended and he is feeling healthy and well again - playing at the Bridge.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The kindest, and most loving thing we ever do for our dogs is to break our own hearts and let them go when the time comes. I am so sorry he had to leave, big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss....I know how hard it is to deal with a loss of this magnitude. I hope one day you will be able to heal enough to allow another golden to come into your life


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, it is the hardest decision we must make but the right one. Like you said, Jake is at the Bridge with no pain and suffering waiting on the one's that cared for him and loved him.

Mike


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jake. I definitely know he is playing at the bridge with all of his new found friends pain free.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss......

RIP Jake.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure is heartbreaking when we have to make the decision to do what is best for them even thouhg our hearts scream No.

It was best for Jake -really, but I know how hard it was for you.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

News as this always saddens me very much.......RIP Jakey. You were loved and loved for a very long Golden life. Say Hi to all of our loved ones at the Bridge.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So, so sorry for your loss of Jake. I know how it hurts, and the emptiness that goes with that. But these terribly hard decisions are made only with love for our "babies". It sounds like Jake had a wonderful, loving, fun life with a mom and dad that loved and adored him. We all share your pain, and know that Jake is at the Bridge with all of our boys and girls! Hugs to you both!


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your Jake. He'll always be in your heart. Sending some furry hugs to you and your family.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

The hardest thing we ever have to do is also the biggest expression of love and selflessness. Run free Jake.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your guy, Jake. Jake is now running like he did in his youth with my Di, Golda and all of the kids of the golden retriever forum. My all the love you shared and your memories sooth your aching heart. RIP sweet Jake.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Sorry for decision you had to make and pain you feel. Sadly enough, no matter how old they are, it is always too short.
Rest in peace sweet Jake.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know for us it was one of the most difficult decisions we had to make, but it was for the best for your beloved dog. Your family is in my thoughts


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Jake...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Jake. He will be in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Jake!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm truly soooo very sorry for your loss. Reading this gave me chill's, and broke my heart. 
I believe our pet's tell us with their eyes and soul that it's time...and it sounds like Jake did just that. It sure doesn't make it any easier to say goodbye though. =( RIP Jake!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Believe me, I know what your pain feels like. Run free Jake. Run as fast as you can and be happy.

Pat


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You must be heartbroken. It hurts that much because you love that much. He had a wonderful, fun, loved filled life with you. What greater gift could you have given him? He loved you back, and still loves you.

Right this moment Jake is running around like Young Jake, healthy, excited, happy, exploring, having fun and all the treats of whatever he wants. He's at a place so beautiful it would take your breath away. You will see him again. At that moment, the time between now and when you see him again will seem like the blink of an eye.

We'll be thinking of you


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So, so sorry. It really sounds like you did the right thing. How wonderful to have him for so many years!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Jake had to leave.

Sleep well sweet Jake.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so very sorry, I am sure you are devestated, sending you hugs across the miles. He is at peace now and I am sure never far from your side, when I feel Cracker I just close my eyes and I can smell her fur, I hope you find the same comfort. Bless you lovely Jake, run free. x


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Wow, over fourteen years of a very fulfilled life. Your husband, you and Jake were very blessed.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Even after 14.5 years, even when you know it's best for them, it doesn't make it hurt any less.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry and send you strength. Run free Jake.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so painful for us to let go but a gift to our precious babies. Maybe your Jakey has found my Jakey at the Rainbow Bridge. Just know that he is happy, pain free and young again.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry that you have lost Jake. It is so painful when we lose them. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Jake, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Fourteen and half years was a good long life, one I know was filled with lots of joy, love, and so many memories. Cherish the memories and in time you will be able to smile when you remember them.

Godspeed sweet Jake.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, it is so hard to let them go.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Kaia's mom,

Thank you for your kind words and I am very sorry for your loss also. I know we did
make the right decision, but it's just so hard. Our house is so darn empty now, especially when we walk in the door and he's not here.
Thank you again.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

You are so right Mylissyk. Thank you so very much.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

*Thank you everyone*

I just wanted to tell everyone thank you so much for all your kind words, each and every one of you. It really means a lot to our family. I wanted to reply to all of you but through my tears it is tough so I thought I would tell you all that your words are very comforting to us at this hard time. Just the thought of Jake running and playing and pain free puts a smile on my face even through the tears.
Thank you again everyone


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you and your family. Run Free Jake, Run with the Wind!! Till You Meet Again...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry for the loss of your guy Jake. It is just heartbreaking....I know I have been there. Please know that you will see your beloved pup again at the Rainbow Bridge. RIP Jake


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jake's passing to the Bridge. I know how sad and heartbreaking it is for you now, and only hope that you'll begin to remember all the great, fun times with him. My sincere sympathies.


----------

